
WWDC 2013 – June 10-14 - dzlobin
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tickets/
======
gdubs
Well, the rule of needing to have a dev account prior to this morning's
announcement may help some of us get tickets, but it's gonna be a little nuts.
I like the idea that was floated on twitter: give us a simple coding quiz. A
'Captcha' for Objective-C developers. Adding to that, make the test graded.
The better you do, the bigger the pool of available tickets for your
percentile.

~~~
ebbv
Except that the answer(s) would quickly get spread around over social media
and the quiz would lose all meaning.

~~~
softbuilder
No, I like the general idea. Especially if not everyone gets the same
questions. Given the demand vs. scarcity, there'd be enough lag in the
dispersal and consumption of answers that most of the tickets would be
obtained by the intended audience.

Now we can talk about who that "intended audience" is. Certainly there are
some people who belong at WWDC that don't do Objective-C?

~~~
ebbv
I addressed the different questions issue with "answer(s)". But I guess I need
to spell it out for you.

The whole purpose of the quiz is to slow down how quickly the tickets sell,
thus giving "real developers" a pool reserved for them based on them having
knowledge the average person does not have.

This reservation method would be circumvented in a matter of minutes by people
collecting all the correct answers on social media.

Additionally it's pretty reasonable that anyone who wants to come who doesn't
themselves know Objective-C probably has a friend who can answer the questions
for them in their contacts.

This is an obvious idea which would not work enough better than the current
free for all to be worth the effort. That was my point with my one line
response, and I thought it was pretty clear originally.

The original commenter addressed your concern about intended audience by
saying there would be different tiers of tickets available. But again, this is
moot because the whole idea is too flawed to be worthwhile.

~~~
softbuilder
Please read <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>, specifically "In
Comments". Don't say you have! Clearly you have not.

~~~
ebbv
I have and nothing in there applies, but congratulations on being super
condescending!

~~~
softbuilder
You're quite welcome.

------
threeseed
The most interesting part of WWDC is going to be seeing whether the SDKs for
iOS and OSX unify.

If developers can have one code base and deploy to all the Apple products
(AppleTV, Mac, iPad, iPhone) it could be a real game changer for the whole
industry i.e. the first multi-device platform war. I assume MS is thinking the
same way (XBox, Windows, Windows Phone) with their recent moves as well as
Ubuntu.

~~~
e1ven
For application logic, I agree that unification is key, but for UI/display
code, this would be a disaster.

MS/Win8 has shown how frustrated people get when you try to force a common UI
- It's been generally regarded as a clusterfuck.

Instead, decouple your display code from your app logic, and build related,
but distinct displays for each application.

~~~
threeseed
Sure. You could have a scaleable/responsive UI, separate layouts for each
platform i.e. xibs or completely separate interfaces. But you would still need
that common SDK.

It looks that everyone is working to that goal. But no one is sure yet.

------
pseudometa
The corner radius of the logo closely matches that of the current Apple TV
product. Perhaps an Apple TV SDK will be announced.

~~~
grinich
Seriously? Using a rounded rectangle is fodder for product speculation?

It's a goddamn curve.

~~~
coldtea
Perhaps you have not delved enough in Apple Kremlinology.

------
uptown
Tickets go on sale tomorrow at 10am PDT.

Nice to see they learned from last year's timing.

~~~
laveur
Agreed... Last year the company paid for my ticket this year I don't think the
new place I am working can afford it. Hard to decide if I should get a ticket
anyways.

~~~
joeconway
Same. I'm wondering how much benefit there is to be gained by going as the
videos are being posted _during_ the conference this year.

~~~
dzlobin
While the videos are available online, what are the odds you will actually
watch all of them? Especially within one week?

I'd venture a guess that most of the benefit is derived from the fact that you
get to focus for the entire week on taking all of this in, rather than fitting
in the videos around your work/family life/etc. That, and the labs and other
in-person events that won't be recorded.

~~~
supercoder
You certainly don't get the chance to watch all the sessions while you're
actually there due to the fact they all overlap. There's little advantage
between those who did / didn't go to WWDC in respect to the sessions.

The access to engineers and networking with other developers etc is really the
main reason for dropping 1500.

~~~
dzlobin
Oh for sure, I simply meant you get to focus your efforts on
learning/networking/etc full-time for a week which is rare for most of us
working folks.

------
maguay
So, what do you make of the new logo, beyond a new typeface and flat, stacked
colors in a vaguely rounded square shape?

~~~
supercoder
Suggests an iWatch at $199 released July 24th, an Apple TV (two sizes) at $699
later in the year and a brand new Mac Pro. Oh and completely flat design of
iOS.

~~~
dbecker
It'd be great timing for them to release a new Mac Pro.

But it's been great timing for a new Mac Pro for a long time.

------
ceeK
It's nice that Apple offer scholarships for students wishing to attend, but
it's unfortunate that they don't cover travel expenses. I would really like to
apply to attend, but living in the UK and not having enough funds to travel
such a large distance is preventing me.

Guess I'll have to wait!

~~~
orta
I went in 2007 as a (UK) Student and I'd really recommend trying to find a way
to do it. It becomes prohibitory expensive once you're not a student.

~~~
danpalmer
I was thinking of applying, but you have to apply by creating an app to show
off your skills. Well that's so open ended, do I put in 1 hour or 10 hours? I
really can't afford to put in much time with exams and coursework, so is it
worth putting any effort in at all?

Apple do this for at least some of their internships as well. I think it's a
shame because I suspect it puts many students off from applying.

~~~
owenfi
My first year (2008) I made a Mac alarm clock app with the unique twist that
you had to enter random characters before it can be disabled.

The following year I made a Mac app that lets you compare audio files side by
side.

These were apps I wanted to make anyway and I just timed their release with
the application period. Those were the first years the conference was selling
out, so I'd estimate that competition was far less fierce.

Worth a shot, if you can afford the time, as the experience is exceptional!

<http://swingingsultan.com/Mac.html>

------
fnayr
Great now all of us that were prepared with notifications this time cause we
were burned last year are going to probably miss out again.

------
kunai
The logo looks awful and very un-Apple-like.

------
playhard
What is their ticket cancellation policy?

~~~
supercoder
Non refundable, non transferrable AFAIK.

~~~
playhard
Thanks

------
mayoff
Sold out in three minutes.

------
BigBalli
2 weeks in 2010 (my first time) 2 days in 2011 2 hours in 2012

let's break the record and make it 2min in 2013 :)

------
dannowatts
ready and primed to purchase my ticket very soon!

